

Ask HN: How many tabs do you currently have open? - vaksel

How many different tabs/windows do you currently have open?
======
hga
~200 ^_^, all in Firefox: On my 32 bit XP system used for email (Eudora) and
Flash/video, 17 in 2 windows.

On my 64 bit Linux system, two instances: ~80 in 4 windows for system (e.g.
BackupPC console) and technical stuff (e.g. HN, Clojure development) and ~100
in 8 windows for general news, politics, recreation, etc.

------
bdonlan
83, across three windows in two browsers (chrome + firefox). I should probably
cut them down a bit...

------
vaksel
For me:

General + site related(email, actual site, admin panel, twitter, facebook
etc.): 19

Entertainment(online radio/HN): 2 (i usually try to do all the distracting
stuff in a single tab)

Business related resources: 50

------
Kliment
32 Here. I treat them, with some exceptions, as a stack of stuff I've saved to
read later. The exceptions are reference stuff I keep coming back to and HN.

~~~
oscardelben
What happens if your browser crashes?

~~~
vaksel
firefox saves your browsing history, so it just reloads when you come back(and
you can even hit the back button)

------
anigbrowl
11\. I have ADD so I get upset when I have too many open, it's better for my
concentration to close them down except for a select few, including HN.

------
mish
39, typically anywhere from 25 - 75 if I'm working on something that requires
me to do a lot of web research.

------
corewarrior
I can have as many 142 tabs open. Performance on firefox is good, although
they do eat memory :-)

------
maxtilford
I have 42 tabs open. I use Firefox's tree tabs add-on. After pruning, I now
have 22 tabs open.

------
patrickryan
12, but normally around 20.

------
ganley
13, including the 6 (such as this one) that I just opened from HN.

------
greatfog
I have 5 tabs open, including this one.

------
abreu_alexandre
30, and it's usually higher,

------
roundsquare
2, but its usually near 10.

------
morphir
3 - but usually around 10.

------
humbledrone
12

